# Solved: Mac locked up after boot



## LinuxBum (Oct 6, 2009)

I attempted to search for this but kept receiving, "An internal server error occurred. Please try again later." Even after some manual searching I could not find any resolve.

My issue:
Saturday evening I was sitting on my couch browsing the web and watching some TV. The software update popped up stating that I needed to run updates on Quicktime, ITunes & a security update. The versions and sizes of these updates, I cannot recall. Like a good tech, I updated and they D/Led and installed flawlessly. It reboot and a few min later I decided I was done with regular TV and went into the bedroom and decided to watch a movie(burned DVD). After that movie was over I thought I'd get in a few laughs on a comedy DVD I have. I put that DVD in and within 10-20sec the screen faded(became darker) and some text written in 4 languages on what appeared to be a dark grey box with the power icon popped up reading exactly "You need to restart your computer. Hold down the Power button for several seconds or press the Restart button." I have used this DVD and many other DVDs in this comp before.
Simple enough, I thought it may need to restart again for some reason. I reboot and the OS comes up and within 5sec this screen pops up again and again and again....it won't go away and I am unable to use the laptop at all. The screen freezes up, the mouse doesn't move, the keyboard doesn't respond, NOTHING!

This is a company provided laptop and I was not given a restore disc, if there even is one. Last Friday I asked to upgrade to Leopard and the manager gave me Snow Leopard for the Intel proc. So, I am not going to get any help there as I told him I have one of the older G4 procs and he said, well, it is the newest OS. *sigh*
Anyway, I am trying to fix this just short of having to reinstall the entire OS. What I remember from this setup is:
PowerBook G4 1.87Ghz
512MB RAM
OS X 10.4.11

I am very new to the Mac OS, but technical enough to understand the jargon. IF you need me to access the BIOS or what ever it is on a Mac; then I will need instructions on how to do so.

Thank you for your time and assistance on this matter.

-Richard


----------



## LinuxBum (Oct 6, 2009)

I figured it out. It was the DVD I had put in there. I do not know why it will not read or why the Mac locked up the way it did. I had to boot into a CLI and type eject cd and then mac-boot. It boot up and is running good now.


----------

